# What kind of bows are us youth kids using today?



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Josh Age 12
diamond razor edge #60
2 inch groups at 20 yards
Shot two does this season


----------



## tyler nunn (Nov 15, 2010)

Tyler age 13 hoyt tricon jr 26.5 draw 40lbs bonecollector 5 pin sights radial x weave pro 200's screw in pro feild points orange sheild easton flechings cobra release


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Isaac age 15 Bowtech 101st Aireborne 63lbs 27.5DL ripcord code easton arrows


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

Max Age 16
Z7 61# 28.5"


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Mikaela age 16
Hoyt Nexus, 40lb Hoyt Vector Limbs (holding 36lbs), Easton Navigator Arrows :teeth:


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

Jacob 16
Athens Accomplice 34 65# 30.5 draw
Athens Relik 
Victory Nano Forces


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Kevin, 16.

Accomplice 34 57# 27"
accesories are listed in my signature


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Brett, 15

Athens accomplice 34, 64#, 28"
Soon to have Axcell Armotech hd pro, 
Trivan rest, GT's


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

shawn 18

indoor:
05 hoyt proelite w/ xt 3000 limbs and original cam and a half shooting easton x7 eclipses 2613

outdoor:
09 ultraelite w/ xt 3000 limbs cam and a half plus

copper john ants evo 2 target site with copper john maxxis scope. easton a.c.cs with 29" doinker carbon elite front rod and 2 8" side bars.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Mathews Z7, 65# 27" draw
Easton Axis FMJ 400 w/ 100 grain Muzzy MX-3
Viper Diamondback h 100 5 pin .019 sight
QAD Ultra Rest HD Pro-Series
Limbsaver Mini S-coil sabilizer.
Mathews T5 quiver
Scott Little Goose release
I belive that's all and pics are on the bow pics thread.
I've killed 3 deer with my Z7 this year, 1 spike and 2 does.
Clint
age:15


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

Greg
hoyt contender elite 
57lbs 
27 3/4 draw 
truball sight 
specialty archery super scope
doinker stabilizers
trophy takes rest 
eclipses 2613,2314 
x10 protours


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

WOW! thanks for all the feedback. it all sounds like you guys have good setups


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

why is there 3 of the same thread?


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

hahah i asked myself the same question


12-RING SHOOTER said:


> why is there 3 of the same thread?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i screwed up sorrrry. haha. computer lagged and i thought i could change the name. ahaha


----------

